

Show HN: Microryza, crowdfunding research AND sharing results - irollboozers
http://www.microryza.com

======
possibilistic
Best of luck Denny, et al. This looks great! I'm glad you guys have research
experience since that's integral for understanding this space.

I hope you motivate a lot of new interest and exchange of knowledge. Also, try
to get some disease-related projects in the future; I think people will go
crazy over those.

~~~
irollboozers
Thanks a lot, we really appreciate it! We've got tons of stuff in store and
can't wait to see what happens.

Seriously though, if chance ever brings you Seattle give me a shout!

------
skndr
Congrats Denny! It's clear that you and your team have put in mountains of
work with some amazing attention to detail. How much of the development did
you end up contributing?

~~~
irollboozers
Hey! Been missing the rails meetups because we've been working hard for launch
for the past few weeks. Hope all is well with your venture!

------
rishtal
Way to go! I know these guys personally and they are definitely passionate
about Microryza's mission in the world. Keep up the hustle!

~~~
irollboozers
Cheers! Thanks Rishi!

------
monk_the_dog
I know it's irrational, but I want something in return for donating. For
example, I'd give $20 or so to the hot chili project if he'd send me $2 worth
of "something really hot" to me. Somehow getting something in return makes me
feel more connected to the project.

Love the idea. Hope it catches on.

~~~
irollboozers
What about a great chili con carne recipe?

~~~
monk_the_dog
Yeah! All I'm really looking for is for the person to acknowledge my donation.

BTW, I did just donate a small amount to the chili project. One more piece of
feedback. My real name shows up on the donation page. Not a big deal, but I'd
prefer if my user name appeared there instead. I'd like to remain semi-
anonymous.

~~~
irollboozers
Yup, we're working on anonymous giving, definitely will have that up very
soon!

Just hold tight, hopefully you'll enjoy having donated to the project. :)

~~~
monk_the_dog
I'm not asking for anonymous giving. I'm asking that my user name appears on
the backers page instead of my full name.

It doesn't bother me that the project (or the site) knows my real name.
However, I feel better if future employers of mine don't know about my love of
hot chilis :-)

~~~
irollboozers
Got it ;)

You know, if you want to do some sort of regular feedback thing, we'll always
be willing to listen to you! Let us know on the feedback page if you ever come
up with other ideas. We really really appreciate it.

------
irollboozers
We just launched the full website this morning. Would love any feedback and
impressions!

~~~
lbotos
Incredibly beautiful. The first column seems to have a little text overlap
into the bottom "Learn More" in Chrome 18.0.1025.151 on Lion.

I feel like the about us section could use a little bit of touch up. It seemed
a little redundant.

Congrats on the launch!

~~~
irollboozers
Thanks! It really means a lot to hear that.

I'll take a look at the overlap soon, and fair point about the about us
section. We'll work on revising it.

------
Kilimanjaro
Beautiful design. Clean. To the point. Love the fossil at the end. Congrats!

~~~
irollboozers
Thanks!

------
killnine
What language? How did you design?

~~~
irollboozers
We have the two best designers in the whole world who did all the illustration
and UI. It's mainly a mix of rails and coffee.

